# What are the best neighbourhoods to rent in Amsterdam



## Vick3D (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello everyone !
My name is Vick and I will be moving to Amsterdam soon. 

I have a new job close-ish to Rembrainplein (not sure how the area is called) and would like to ask you guys for advice regarding what would be the best place/neighbourhood to start finding rent for a flat/studio (for 1 person or even share with another professional) somewhere up to 20-30 minutes max commute from Rembrant Plein. And what would be the average rent price for a studio 30 minutes away from the square ? 

Basically I come from London, and as in all cities, the closer one is to center the higher rents cost. Additionally some neighbourhoods are cheaper and less safe some are safer but more expensive. 

Additional question would be if there`s any chance I could find a studio to rent up to 600/700 euros with bills included in the 20-30 minute commute distance ? 

Thank you so much for your time.

Best regards,
Victor.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Vick3D said:


> Hello everyone !
> My name is Vick and I will be moving to Amsterdam soon.
> 
> I have a new job close-ish to Rembrainplein (not sure how the area is called) and would like to ask you guys for advice regarding what would be the best place/neighbourhood to start finding rent for a flat/studio (for 1 person or even share with another professional) somewhere up to 20-30 minutes max commute from Rembrant Plein. And what would be the average rent price for a studio 30 minutes away from the square ?
> ...


Hi Vick,

I think you're going to be out of luck with want you want to pay and will have to up your price to around €900 at least, probably a lot more. That's primarily because the price range you've quoted falls into the so called Controlled Sector for which you need a permit to occupy. You can add yourself to the waiting list, but it's quite long at around seven years.

There are a few companies with rent studios and apartments at €900+ and you'll find them by copy/pasting the following search string into Google: studio apartments to rent amsterdam

Central locations are more expensive than the suburbs as you mentioned yourself, but an area called De Pijp (pronounced de Pipe) is quite pleasant, though nothing flashy. It's also just a five minute tram ride from Rembrandtplein where you'll be working (Trams 4, 16 and 24). 

Avoid Amsterdam Noord (Noord means North) because it's on the other side of the river. Altthough cheaper, any saving you make will be eaten up by public transport costs. It's also too far to cycle although a bike is a well known mode of transport in Amsterdam. If you were to consider cycling, living in Amsterdam North would mean you would have to take the ferry across the river behind Central Station because there aren't any bridges. That would add significantly to your journey time. 

As a temporary move, you could try Airbnb which rents out holiday accommodation. Just copy/paste Airbnb into Google and it'll be at the top of the list. 

Hope this helps.


----------

